# طلب كتاب حول تشخيص وإصلاح الأعطال في السيارات وصيانتها



## نور المعرفة (14 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*أرجو من الأخوة المهندسين تزويدي بكتاب مفيد عن كشف وإصلاح أعطال السيارات وصيانتها، فأنا بحاجة ماسة إليه*

*ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## megopop2009 (15 يوليو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx a lot


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج التدريبى المتكامل من شركة تويوتا 
TOYOTA Electrical and Engine Control Systems Manual​ 
للتحميل اضغط هنا​


----------



## اياس نصار (24 يوليو 2009)

كيف بالامكان تحميل هذه الكتب القيمه ؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

اياس نصار قال:


> كيف بالامكان تحميل هذه الكتب القيمه ؟


 
اخي مهندس إياس نصار.​ 
إفتح الرابط بصفحة جديدة 
Right Click on the mouse and then choose
Open in New Window
ثم إحفظ الملف حوالي 19 ميجا.
وفقك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> البرنامج التدريبى المتكامل من شركة تويوتا
> 
> toyota electrical and engine control systems manual​
> 
> للتحميل اضغط هنا​


 بارك الله فيك........​


----------



## نورس جزار (25 يوليو 2009)

*كتب مفيدة حول كشف وإصلاح السيارات*

السلام عليكم أخوتي المهندسين

إليكم الكتب التالية حول إصلاح السيارات:

*Car Hacks and Mods for Dummies (كتاب باللغة الإنكليزية):
*


رابط التحميل المباشر:

http://rapidshare.com/files/36304900/Car.Hacks.And.Mods.For.Dummies.rar

وعليكم اختيار Free user

وهذا كتابين بعنوان (Car Maintenance) باللغة الإنكليزية:

رابط تحميل الكتاب الأول:

http://www.4shared.com/file/27596152/3c75e8c6/ReadEZ-Car-maintenance-eBook.html

رابط تحميل الكتاب الثاني:

http://www.4shared.com/file/65724761/918d14f/Care_and_Maintenance_of_Bearings.html?s=1


وهنالك كتب أخرى لكن باللغة العربية:

 إصلاح السيارات / الكشف - الصيانة - الخدمة الجزء الأول:

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=880

إصلاح السيارات / الكشف - الصيانة - الخدمة الجزء الثاني:

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=881


أرجو الفائدة للجميع

نور س


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

نورس جزار قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتي المهندسين
> 
> إليكم الكتب التالية حول إصلاح السيارات:
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس نورس جزار
بارك الله فيك وأثابك في الدنيا والآخرة.​


----------



## pops (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## mmelsyed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وشكرا جزيلا على الكتب


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي نورس جزار بارك الله فيك على الفائدة ...........................
أريد مساعدتك في الحصول على الكتب ................................


----------



## العراق نيو (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو سرويه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا باش مهندس
الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد اللطيف الوشلي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز بامكانك الحصول على الكتاب من خلال الموقع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143767/


----------



## نورس جزار (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا سعيد جداً بإعجابكم بالكتب التي طرحتها

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الاضافه الجميله


----------



## ahmed260 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع زادكم الله من العلم


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك وشكرا


----------

